# Где лежит xorg.conf ?

## Stanislav

Ребят подскажите где лежит xorg.conf в /etc/X11/ его просто нету как нету и xorg.conf.example однако иксы отлично работают, мне надо то всего лишь настроить переключение раскладок неохото генерировать новый файл. gentoo поставил только до этого сидел на Altlinux.

----------

## bobdva

 *Stanislav wrote:*   

> Ребят подскажите где лежит xorg.conf в /etc/X11/ его просто нету как нету и xorg.conf.example однако иксы отлично работают, мне надо то всего лишь настроить переключение раскладок неохото генерировать новый файл. gentoo поставил только до этого сидел на Altlinux.

 

если xorg.conf нет, а есть XFree86.conf - то цепляется он самый

----------

## Stanislav

вся фишка в том что и его нет :)

----------

## Angel

Я пробовал копировать в ~/ -работает.

Если скачать дрова от nvidia то они сделают потерянное.

----------

## sa10

Поищи в домашнем каталоге

----------

## Stanislav

непонял что копировать откуда копировать что работает ? у меня и так всё работает только непонятно почеу :) нету xorg.conf у меня и всё тут. дрова nvidia тем более не при чём у меня ноут видюха 910g

----------

## Angel

Почему документацию не читаем?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/xorg-config.xml

Листинг 3.2: Генерация файла xorg.conf

# Xorg -configure

Обязательно прочтите последние строки, выводимые после завершения опроса оборудования Xorg. Если вы увидите, что где-то Xorg не удалось правильно опознать устройства, то вам придётся править файл xorg.conf вручную. Если же всё прошло гладко, Xorg должен сообщить вам, что создан файл и готов для тестирования файл /root/xorg.conf.new. Давайте его испытаем  :Smile: 

Просто родные дрова это лучше делают.

----------

## Stanislav

Доку я обычно стараюсь читать перед тем как пишу в форумы и эту доку в том числе я тоже прочитал. Вопрос не в том как создать xorg.conf а как мне найти рабочий с которым сейчас запускаются иксы ? файл генерируемый поумолчанию нерабочий и всё верно придётся править его ручками чего пока делать нехочется раз у меня уже есть иксы которые идеальо работают. мне надо только настроить переключение раскладок.

----------

## Angel

 *Stanislav wrote:*   

> мне надо только настроить переключение раскладок.

 

Если клавиатуры, то это настраивается мышкой, не сложнее чем в микросовтовских виндах.

А в доках написано как ставить Xorg и создавать xorg.conf и где он будет потом лежать.

За 3 дня можно и мышкой накликать.

И почему нельзя почитать как ищут файлы в линуксе?

----------

## Jekpol

Откройте файл /var/log/Xorg.0.log и в начале лога (где-то 10 строка) будет это:

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" Переводить я думаю не надо.

----------

## Stanislav

А вот и нет там такой строчки :) Но спасибо на то что ткнул носом в этот файлик :) Он похоже мне сам генерит конфиг при каждом запуске иксов :) Выдрал я то что он генерит из этого лога да и создал xorg.conf с этим содержимым :) Сейчас дальше буду баловаться. Процесс пошёл :)

----------

